

Who Was I Again? - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2009/02/who-was-i-again.php

======
DanielBMarkham
I was thinking about the role that technology plays in being a kid, what with
"Sexting" and all, so I wrote this essay.

It occurs to me that a vital part of modern software, at least in how it
interacts with people, might be an ability to forget. Databases remember
things forever. People probably shouldn't.

Hope you guys like this one as much as you did the last one.

